# Tree Climbing Looking to relocate



## James Retzlaff

I'm a tree climbing from upper Michigan, my boss has been going through a nasty divorce and to say the least the pay checks are bouncing. Tree climbing was a job while I went to college and now that I've graduated I still enjoy it. I want to move to the Rockey Mountains in the next 1 to 6 months. I have 3 years residential experience with: Climbing trees, with crane removals, spike-less trimming, bucket truck, pull behind and backyard stumper's. I have experience managing a small crew of up to three men besides my self, making sales, and completing estimates. I also have my wilderness EMT-B national certification and will be applying for my state license in the state I move to. I love skiing and the mountains thats why I am wishing to relocate.

Thanks,


----------



## tree jockey

*Looking for a guy with your talents to join our team*

James

If you like skiing, the outdoors ,spike-less climbing , etc. how about the White Mountains in New Hampshire? The town of Meredith is at the foot hills of Mt. Washington.Great skiing,fishing ,hunting, and a prestine place to work.
Looking for a guy with your talents, and have a FAMILY buisness that can use another talented foreman.If you are interested,email your resume, and lets see if we can help each other. Just for the record, in the 23 years of writting payroll checks; 0 (thats zero) have ever been "late" or bounced. [email protected]


----------



## urbanlt

Whatever you do do not go to Montana. The snow is the best in the country but you can not make a living as an arborist. 

If you are at all considering Portland, OR there is a big shortage of tree climbers here and wages are going up like crazy. The snow is decent and you can make enough to take a month off in the winter to ski wherever your heart desires (2 wekks paid vaca is standard). At my compnay we even have company sponsored ski days.


----------



## urbanlt

Did you see the add for the company in ID (Tree climer/Trainee needed starting March 2008) sounds like good snow to me


----------



## Jumper

How about Calgary or Edmonton?

See www.jobbank.gc.ca and use "tree" as a keyword. There were a whole pile of jobs listed 21/12. Or come here, there is no tree care comany in town, and lots of work available until you get settled.

A lot of foreign workers are being allowed in here as labour is in such short supply.


----------



## Themadd1

Those jobs posted are in Canadian rubels aren't they?

Does anyone know the exchange rate these days?

Doesnt look like that much money. Maybe cost of living is cheap?


----------



## Canyonbc

The exchange rate is now in Canada's favor but basically between the U.s. and Canada they are they same.

Gorgeous up there. 

Canyon


----------



## marsolekj

*Job Opportunity In Wyoming*

Hello, I am contacting you from JR'S Tree and Lawn Experts,LLC in Cheyenne, WY and we have a job opening. if you are interested please call Ashley at 
307-635-5484. Thank-you


----------



## tomtrees58

*run*

just like me she did not get my bucket or chippers ect work for cash for a little time tom trees


----------

